# Lake Livingston....2 1/2 hours worth



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Took my daughter out to the lake this morning to throw some drifting jugs. Got out there before first light and caught plenty of shad for bait.

I eased out to a pre-determined spot and instantly, the fish started clouding the screen on the fish finder. We immediately started throwing jugs.

I made two lines of jugs and as I was throwing my last jug, a buddy of mine came by and said the front of the line was already starting to flag.

I made a trip through the first set and picked up close to 30 fish. On my second run, I decided to pull the whole set as to not have too many fish to clean. We wound up with 52 fish and was back at the boat ramp at 9:34 am.

My daughter was pretty excited and is ready to do it again in the morning. So, it looks like I will be posting again tomorrow.

I could have filled the live well up, but don't like stacking the fish in there that deep, in this heat. We could have easily caught 100 fish this morning, that is how thick they were in there.


The top two pics are of my drifting jugs I made the other day, for recreational fishing. Very simple design, but also, very deadly.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG, Gator Gar. Did you use that buffalo for bait , or eat em?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> WTG, Gator Gar. Did you use that buffalo for bait , or eat em?


Nope the Buffalo is still in the freezer. Fresh shad did the trick this morning. Little bitty, shiney, button shad.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Enjoyed the pics and report. Thanks for sharing. I think we have another life long fisherperson!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Boo Boo looks like she was ready for a nap, lol. I always told my kids to sleep on the sleeping deck, which was always the front of a john boat bedded down with life jackets then.
Them look like frisky catfish! Cause you caught them so fast probably.
Those tiny shads are very shiny on the sides. I got shad where we talked about today, perfect size, but I have not perfected putting out bait with working artificial lures yet. maybe we have to totally abandon lures at some point in the morning and go to bait. After I clean my prop from line we rung up today in it.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Was it just you and your daughter?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

aFishinigo said:


> Was it just you and your daughter?


Just me and my daughter. She would grab the jug and hand it back to me.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

so whats the limit on catfish?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

aFishinigo said:


> so whats the limit on catfish?


50 per person on Lake Livingston.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

I did not Know that.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

aFishinigo said:


> I did not Know that.


Yep, there is a 50 catfish limit and a 25 White Bass limit. But, you see more people chasing White Bass and there seems to be more of them, than there are catfish. There is deffinatly more people catching their limits on the White Bass than there are catfish.

I don't think there are more catfish out there, than there are White Bass. I just think you have to be smarter to catch a limit of catfish in a short amount of time.

Just kidding, all it takes is more hooks in the water and you are allowed 100 hooks per person.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

*Save me some*

Gator Gar:

You and Sissy try not to catch all the fish up before I can get home next week!

What kind of bottles are you using?

A.T.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

AlaskaTex said:


> Gator Gar:
> 
> You and Sissy try not to catch all the fish up before I can get home next week!
> 
> ...


Alright Art. The bottles came from a company called SKS. I special ordered them, just so I could recreational fish. They're a good thick bottle, so the UV rays won't make them brittle like a coke bottle or a water bottle.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great pics GG!. Those jugged blues get me a lot more excited than the stripers.
You're doing good ol' down home country fishin' there.
All my mentors always said the cats bite good in the day when the moon is full at night. Must be true.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Really nice GG, thanks for sharing the pics and stories, always enjoy.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Peanut Oil*

Good thing you had good help on a PRODUCTIVE day!!! Made me hungry!Gator, I dont think I could have of thougt of a better way to spend a day!!!!!!!!Congrats!!!!!


----------



## bobby n (Jul 31, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A SPECIAL TIME. CONGRATS MAYBE GW FORGIVE


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

VERY NICE GG!! My son will be here in 2 months and can't wait until he's old enough to go with me. Looks like your daughter had a blast!! 

Thanks for the report. You know, an approximate location of where you caught them sure would help me this weekend. ; )


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

good job GG !I guess I may see ya Sunday if you survive the family fish fry.


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Way to go GG.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Boo Looks like she has had a good time on the water,glad she has fully recovered from her broken arm.WTGator Gar.
R.E.B.


----------

